# "Top 10 Survival Downloads You Should Have"



## bryanpaul

www.activistpost.com/2010/12/top-10-survival-downloads-you-should.html

*Top 10 Survival Downloads You Should Have*




*Modern Survival Online*

There are tons of good downloads in the Survival Database Download section of this website. For this article – I have selected 10 that everyone should have either printed and put away, or placed on a USB drive – or better yet both.

So – let’s get to it:

#10. FM 4-25-11 First Aid (2002) - Military First Aid Manual. First aid information is a must – get training before you need it – use this manual for reference.

#9. Guide to Canning – Being able to preserve crops to be able to provide for yourself and your family long after the growing season is over is important. This guide will help with that.

#8. Rangers Handbook (2006) – Crammed with info on demolitions, booby traps, communications, patrolling, tactical movement, battle drills, combat intelligence and much more

#7. Where There is No Dentist - The author uses straightforward language and careful instructions to explain how to: examine patients; diagnose common dental problems; make and use dental equipment; use local anesthetics; place fillings; and remove teeth.

#6. NATO Emergency War Surgery – While this is certainly not a manual that would stand alone in most persons emergency/disaster library, it is an absolutely necessary resource if you expect to handle any type of trauma where immediate comprehensive medical care is not available.

#5. A Guide to Raised Bed Gardening – This is not an “all knowing” gardening book – however it provides a lot of information to the “urban gardener” before or after TSHTF. _Best to get the experience and knowledge of gardening NOW rather than later_.

#4. FM 3-06 Combined Arms Operations in Urban Terrain - Combat techniques covered in the manual which may be very valuable in a “Roadwarrior”-type world.

#3. 1881 Household Cyclopedia – A massive resource of information that much of it has been lost over the past 203 generations. From _Angling_ to _Knitting_ – its here.

#2. FM 21-76-1 Survival-Evasion-Recovery (1999) – Excellent manual geared towards the soldier that finds himself behind enemy lines

*#1. **FM 21-76 US Army Survival Manual* - From _Amazon.com_: This manual has been written to help you acquire survival skills. It tells you how to travel, find water and food, shelter yourself from the weather and care for yourself if you become sick or injured. This information is first treated generally and then applied specifically to such special areas as the Arctic, the desert, the jungle and the ocean.1970 Military Issue Manual. General Introduction and Individual and Group Survival Orientation Navigation, Finding Water In All Parts of The Globe. How To Obtain Food, Start a Fire and much more!


----------



## Matt Derrick

cool post, just edited it slightly to include the main body of the article along with the link to the original page.


----------



## AlyKat

this is so good! Thank you!


----------



## DaisyDoom

Nice! Thanks dude!


----------



## bicycle

Thanks for sharing this Dais.


----------



## jake4569

saved them all to a usb drive thanks homie!


----------



## Matt Derrick

if you like someone's post, remember to hit the "like" link under it to let them know!


----------



## 0ddity

Also, you can _usually_ find books like these at your local Army Navy Surplus stores.


----------



## trash diver

The SAS survival manual,by John Weissman,is also excellant.


----------



## s3nt13nt

bloody A noice!


----------



## dharma bum

i'm an idiot! can someone please tell me how to save or move these files to my usb/thumbdrive? i'm pretty computer illiterate. i love this information, though! thanks bryanpaul


----------



## Pheonix

dharma bum said:


> i'm an idiot! can someone please tell me how to save or move these files to my usb/thumbdrive? i'm pretty computer illiterate. i love this information, though! thanks bryanpaul



most USB drives are simple "drag and paste" style.

this is great info but I'd like to point out that army survival is different then hobo survival. in army survival the goal is not just to survive but also to get the fuck out of the woods and back to base. in hobo survival the base is the woods so if you find a good camp spot you stay there. army survival shelters aren't designed to last for more than a couple days cause they always stay on the move. hobo shelters need to last longer and hobos don't move around like the marines so their survival strategy would be different as well. still good info just remember the content that it is in.


----------



## Xavier Booph

LOL just a lil light reading at camp lol


----------



## frzrbrnd

pheonix said:


> this is great info but I'd like to point out that army survival is different then hobo survival. in army survival the goal is not just to survive but also to get the fuck out of the woods and back to base. in hobo survival the base is the woods so if you find a good camp spot you stay there. army survival shelters aren't designed to last for more than a couple days cause they always stay on the move. hobo shelters need to last longer and hobos don't move around like the marines so their survival strategy would be different as well. still good info just remember the content that it is in.


 
does anyone know of any books out there that _are_ more suited to "hobo" survival? 

i have to admit, i kind of wish i hadn't thrown out my old boy scout manual.


----------



## Monterey

Wildwood Wisdom by Ellsworth Jaeger. It is not a survival book, it is not a homesteading book, it a book for life camping. It is knowledge the frontiersmen accumulated and learned from the Indians when Missouri was the western frontier. Pretty much everything in the book can be done with what is available around you in nature and a sturdy military survival knife. If you have a hatchet, your ability goes up greatly. The only thing not covered that is important is how to catch animals for food, but you don't hate on a Caddliac because it has a dent 
Enjoy,

- Monterey


----------



## travelin

the book of buckskinning volumes 1-a bunch.

foxfire series of books.

these two series of books have a lot of knowledge about permanent and semi-permanent woods living.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

bryanpaul said:


> www.activistpost.com/2010/12/top-10-survival-downloads-you-should.html
> 
> *Top 10 Survival Downloads You Should Have*
> This a sweet guide, thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> *Modern Survival Online*
> 
> There are tons of good downloads in the Survival Database Download section of this website. For this article – I have selected 10 that everyone should have either printed and put away, or placed on a USB drive – or better yet both.
> 
> So – let’s get to it:
> 
> #10. FM 4-25-11 First Aid (2002) - Military First Aid Manual. First aid information is a must – get training before you need it – use this manual for reference.
> 
> #9. Guide to Canning – Being able to preserve crops to be able to provide for yourself and your family long after the growing season is over is important. This guide will help with that.
> 
> #8. Rangers Handbook (2006) – Crammed with info on demolitions, booby traps, communications, patrolling, tactical movement, battle drills, combat intelligence and much more
> 
> #7. Where There is No Dentist - The author uses straightforward language and careful instructions to explain how to: examine patients; diagnose common dental problems; make and use dental equipment; use local anesthetics; place fillings; and remove teeth.
> 
> #6. NATO Emergency War Surgery – While this is certainly not a manual that would stand alone in most persons emergency/disaster library, it is an absolutely necessary resource if you expect to handle any type of trauma where immediate comprehensive medical care is not available.
> 
> #5. A Guide to Raised Bed Gardening – This is not an “all knowing” gardening book – however it provides a lot of information to the “urban gardener” before or after TSHTF. _Best to get the experience and knowledge of gardening NOW rather than later_.
> 
> #4. FM 3-06 Combined Arms Operations in Urban Terrain - Combat techniques covered in the manual which may be very valuable in a “Roadwarrior”-type world.
> 
> #3. 1881 Household Cyclopedia – A massive resource of information that much of it has been lost over the past 203 generations. From _Angling_ to _Knitting_ – its here.
> 
> #2. FM 21-76-1 Survival-Evasion-Recovery (1999) – Excellent manual geared towards the soldier that finds himself behind enemy lines
> 
> *#1. **FM 21-76 US Army Survival Manual* - From _Amazon.com_: This manual has been written to help you acquire survival skills. It tells you how to travel, find water and food, shelter yourself from the weather and care for yourself if you become sick or injured. This information is first treated generally and then applied specifically to such special areas as the Arctic, the desert, the jungle and the ocean.1970 Military Issue Manual. General Introduction and Individual and Group Survival Orientation Navigation, Finding Water In All Parts of The Globe. How To Obtain Food, Start a Fire and much more!


----------



## skillpore

I know didnt know survival meant going through Al Qaeda training. ::nailbiting:: Looks like those downloads will kill you or put you in prison. Wildwood Wisdom is a good one. Check out 
98.6 degrees: the art of keeping your ass alive. Survival is staying warm, staying hydrated. Keeping your body at 98.6 degrees. Its that simple.


----------

